# Got chosen for TV



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

don't know quite what to say, going to have the layout on TV for [i think] christmas day ... i guess there is some small advantage to running 1890's, lol


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Very nice indeed, congrats.

 My first though was 
America's Most Wanted? 

Magic


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

Congratulations Warren!! Now you have to make sure everything runs perfectly.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Cool, this is probably the time that everything goes nuts and stuff starts dropping like flies.  At least that's the way it always seems to work for me.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

How GR8 for you! If you can, try to find a link that will allow us to see the program that's broadcast. We'd love to see the show! And your layout. :appl:


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Congratulations I hope we get to see a clip.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

I don't know if the video is just local, or if he is going to put a copy on, say Youtube, so that i can add a link ??


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

Congratulations! It's got to be thrilling. I hope there's a video you can post. I'd love to see it.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

*Going to put me in the movies!!*

Congrats. Got to be a good feeling to have the layout recognized.:smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Big Congrats !!!


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Great! :appl:


----------



## spikedrivingblues (Dec 11, 2018)

That's exciting! I too hope you can post the video.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

So far they haven't even come to take the video, lol


----------



## Tom_C (Jan 8, 2016)

So, are we going to see that video, or did they 'Peace, Out'? Pun intended


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

so far it's no news, i think they forgot, lol


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Congratulations will be sent after it happens.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

good enough, lol 

here are some older videos [up to 5 years ago] on google drive
https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/112NZp28AsF2QYbfNwZxDctJ87i4WskkX


----------



## Tom_C (Jan 8, 2016)

The file isn't public, no access.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

try this link, other one wasn't shareable,,, oops
https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/112NZp28AsF2QYbfNwZxDctJ87i4WskkX?usp=sharing


i just did it, so still learning ...


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

I renamed the videos to make them more logical, and set them to shareable ...
hope it works ??


----------



## Tom_C (Jan 8, 2016)

It says unable to process video, but with an option to download. I didn't try that tonight, too much egg nog 

I feel your pain though... took me a little while to remember how to publish a youtube video for public view. Don't do it enough to remember from day to day.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

yes, at this point you have to download the video .....
next step -maybe- is onsite processing, lol ..
they are too big to host here ..


----------



## Tom_C (Jan 8, 2016)

No worries. While you're at this, maybe set up a youtube channel. It's not too difficult....says the guy who can't remember from day to day how to publish a video... but it does work once you figure it out.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You just upload your video to YouTube using the little camera icon with the + on it in the upper right of the page. 










When the video is processed, you can right click on it, copy the video URL, and just paste it in a message like this.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

I tried saving the first one to youtube [cnc.wmv] and it said it had trouble saving it ...
maybe try again later on


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Not sure what the issue is. I just uploaded a WMV file to YouTube to see what happens. It worked like any other video.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

found the -supposed- error .. actually i had uploaded the same video to youtube under a different name ... they are alreay there, lolo


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Makes sense, I couldn't imagine that the WMV files wouldn't upload, I'm sure I've done it before, but I know it works now.


----------



## Tom_C (Jan 8, 2016)

The few times I have uploaded videos to youtube I can copy the links and I can view them fine. But, I have to go through additional steps to 'publish' the videos and make them public. It's not difficult, but I never remember to publish them since I only do about 1 a year.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

i tried something , not sure if it will work ..
here is a link to all the videos on youtube [not individual ones]
https://studio.youtube.com/channel/..."columnType":"date","sortOrder":"DESCENDING"}


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

I clicked on your link and it sent me to my studio on You Tube!!!!


----------



## Tom_C (Jan 8, 2016)

That's my channel, is that what you intended to link? 

ADDED: Ha! Glad it wasn't just me, Spence.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

If you have a particular video already on You Tube all you have to do is copy and then paste it in a post here.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Correct Spence, that's how I linked the one I did for a demo. Oh, and the studio link too me to my studio as well. 

You can also create a link to your entire channel if you like, just go to "My Channel" and copy the URL from the address bar.

Gunrunnerjohn's YouTube Channel


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> You can also create a link to your entire channel if you like, just go to "My Channel" and copy the URL from the address bar.



okay, we will try that, and see how it works ???


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCxcdv4IA8-9pgH3qXZTwalA?view_as=subscriber


did it work ??? there should be a total of eight ... might have to click on the 'uploads' ??


----------



## Tom_C (Jan 8, 2016)

Yep, looks like it worked


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

glad that it worked ... i forget much that i -used- to do easily


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

So I'm assuming they never showed up? They got us all hot and bothered, and then left us in the lurch?  :sly:


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

not sure, i -think- someone was at the door on monday the week before, about 6:30 pm.. but they didn't phone ahead or anything like i asked them to ... i -assume- they forgot, no big deal, lol 

i -think- it was for local cable tv, not sure really ...


----------

